# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > دسترسی به داده ها (ADO.Net و LINQ و ...) >  تفاوت LINQ to SQL با Entity Framework

## uniqueboy_ara

سلام دوستان
میشه بفرمایید که 
تفاوت LINQ to SQL با Entity Framework چیه؟
من داشتم Entity Framework یاد میگرفتم ولی حالا حسابی گیج شدم!

----------


## noroozifar

این مشکل من هم هست  می خواهم هر دو یا یکی از این دو را درک کنم و یاد بگیرم

----------


## سوداگر

سلام
در این تاپیک، entity Framework بحث شده.
موفق باشید.

----------


## uniqueboy_ara

> سلام
> در این تاپیک، entity Framework بحث شده.
> موفق باشید.


مرسی
ولی من خودم این مطلبو قبلا خونده بودم
امروز این کتابی که پیوست کردم رو از همین سایت دانلود کردم که درباره LINQ to SQL هستش، و با خوندنش کلا گیج شدم
تقریبا همه چیش مثل EF هستش،
حالا 2تا سوال پیش میاد
1. اگه مثل هم هستن پس چرا مایکروسافت 2تا تکنولوژی مثل هم برای پر کردن حفره بین برنامه نویسی Application و Data Base ساخته؟؟؟
2. چرا پیشنهاد خود مایکروسافت استفاده از EF هستش؟؟؟

پس در نتیجه اینا با هم فرق اساسی دارن! حالا نکته اینجاست که این تفاوت چیه؟؟؟؟

----------


## gwbasic

ببینید این دو پروژه به صورت موازی با هم مشغول به گسترش بودند که در نهایت مایکروسافت تصمیم گرفت که دیگه Linq to Sql رو گسترش نده و فقط EntityFramework رو گسترش بده. 
به نظر من همین جمله دیگه تکلیف منو شما رو مشخص می کنه که دیگه سراغ چی بریم!

----------


## hosseinrasouli

سلام دوست عزیز
linq too sql  در 2008 مطرح شد که یکسری مشکلات داشت که در 2010 نسخه کامل تر اون که EF بود را ارائه کرد  ویکسری ویژگیهای جدید مانند رابطه چند به چند را اضافه کرد .در کل linq to sql برای پروژه های متوسط به پایین استفاده میشه ولی EF برای پروژه های بزرگ بسیار مناسب است . 

پیشنهاد من EF است که بسیار عالیه ( شک نکن )

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> سلام دوستان میشه بفرمایید که  تفاوت LINQ to SQL با Entity Framework چیه؟ من داشتم Entity Framework یاد میگرفتم ولی حالا حسابی گیج شدم!


سلام.
لطفا به این پست مراجعه کنید. در اونجا این مساله رو توضیح داده ام.

موفق باشید.

----------


## noroozifar

با تشکر از همه    ... حالا این EF از کجا شروع کنیم به یادگیری  بهترین پی دی اف که کاملا توضیح داده باشه یا تاپیک خوب برای یادگیریش چیه ؟؟؟

آیا با EF معماری 3 لایه میشه کار کرد اون به چه طریق صورت میگیره ؟؟؟

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> با تشکر از همه    ... حالا این EF از کجا شروع کنیم به یادگیری  بهترین پی دی اف که کاملا توضیح داده باشه یا تاپیک خوب برای یادگیریش چیه ؟؟؟ آیا با EF معماری 3 لایه میشه کار کرد اون به چه طریق صورت میگیره ؟؟؟


سلام.

من کتاب خانم Julia Lerman رو توصیه می کنم.استفاده از EF هیچ منافاتی با 3tier App ها نداره.
موفق باشید.

----------


## noroozifar

ای کاش لینک مستقیم دانلود کتاب را میگذاشتی   و بعد یک نمونه از معماری 3 لایه اگر لطف کنید بزارید تا نحوه کار با با معماری 3 لایه ان را متوجه بشیم 

ممنون

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> ای کاش لینک مستقیم دانلود کتاب را میگذاشتی   و بعد یک نمونه از معماری 3 لایه اگر لطف کنید بزارید تا نحوه کار با با معماری 3 لایه ان را متوجه بشیم  ممنون


سلام.
بر اساس قوانین سایت، قرار دادن لینک به نرم افزارها، Component ها و کتب تجاری فعالیت Warez محسوب میشه و باهاش بر اساس قوانین سایت برخورد میشه. بناراین این درخواست رو لطفا دیگه در این سایت مطرح نکنید.

موفق باشید.

----------


## علی فتحی

دوستان منم به جدی ef را شروع کرده و باعاش برنامه نوشتم ولی راحتی کار و سرعت در لینک خیلی بهتره.
فرض کنید پروسیجر یا ویو در اس کیو ال داری که دارای کد اصلی نیست .انتی تی به هیچ وجه قبول نمیکنه ولی برای لینک اصلا مشکل نیست.

----------


## sadegh_vb

سلام دوستان 
تو سایت دانشجویار بیش از ۱۰ تا روزه آموزشی پروژه محور ضبط شده میتونید کامل linq , entity‌رو یاد بگیرید
اینم لینکش
https://www.daneshjooyar.com/?s=entity

----------

